# Hymer B694



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

As previously mentioned, in the New Year we are going to take our gap year (that’s the gap between quitting work and drawing pension) and go full timing.
After much research and deliberation we are going to do this in a Hymer B694 (preferably with garage) circa 1993. We haven’t bought one yet as we don’t have the money, but will be doing so later this year.
In the meantime we are anxious to look at one closely but haven’t found a dealer with one in stock where we can do this.
Is there anyone out there, within a hundred miles or so of Epsom, Surrey, who owns a B694 and would be willing to let us spend a couple of hours looking it over, and perhaps chat with us about their experience of this vehicle?


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

We had a B694 but a 2000 model hence it was a 2.8TD engine, a very comfortable van. If fact the couple who bought it went fulltimimg. However if you wont to tow check the weights. The 2000 and above have a 750Kg limit.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*B694*

There is a B694 on Ebay at the moment - ending 11th September - located - I think - in London - might be worthwhile looking at the entry.

Number : 270161377139

Sundial


----------

